# مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الأول



## aymonded (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكلة إيماننا اليوم هي مشكلة واضحة في علاقتنا بالمسيح الحي، لأن ينبغي أن نمتحن أنفسنا كل يوم ونرى ونشاهد قلبنا: هل نحن في الإيمان الحي الذي قصده الرب نفسه حينما دعانا أن نؤمن به !!!؛ وأن قلنا أننا نؤمن حقاً به، فلماذا لا ننمو ونتأصل فيه ونخرج كل يوم عن ضعفنا وندخل في خبرة قوة الله ونحيا ببرهان الروح والقوة !!!!
ولماذا نخاف الموت إلى الآن وفقدان من نحب ونحن نؤمن بالمسيح أنه القيامة والحياة ومن آمن به ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حياً لن يموت إلى الأبد !!! وكيف لا نصدق أن دمه يطهر من كل خطية ويمحو كل شيء تماماً حتى يجعلنا أبرياء في محضره فعلاً...
مع أنه يوجد من يصدق هذا فكراً ولكن عملياً لا يصدق هذا بأفعاله وأعماله، وفكره الذي ينشره في كل مكان في نقاشاته وموضوعاته، لأنه مثلاً لا يصدق أن الإفرازات الجسدية الطبيعية لا تحرم الإنسان من المسيح الذي ذهب بنفسه لقبر لعازر الذي مكث ثلاثة أيام حتى أنتن وقال ارفعوا الحجر ورفع عنه نتانة جسده المهترئ وأعاده صحيحاً معافاً، وأيضاً لا يُريد أن يُصلي أو يذهب للكنيسة أو يقرأ كلمة الله لأنه بحجة التقوى الغاشة يضع عذر أنه غير مستحق... 
فللأسف كثيرين لا يصدقون قوة فعل عمل جسد الرب ودمه المُعطى لنا بالسرّ ولا كل مفاعيل الحياة الموهوبة لنا منه !!!

للأسف الشديد المسيحية أصبحت لنا فكر وفلسفة وعمل إنساني ومحاولات بشرية على قدر طاقة كل واحد، وهذا واضح في فكر معظمنا في نقاشنا وعدم استيعابنا للأسرار الإلهية، وسأعطيكم أمثلة نتائجها خطيرة للغاية كشفت النقاب عن أننا لم نستوعب بعد سرّ التجسد ودخلنا فيه كخبرة في حياتنا الشخصية !!!

كلام الناس (بعض الخدام والشعب) الشائع الذي وراءه ضربة في الإيمان خطيرة:
+ لا ينبغي بعد المناولة أن تسير حافي القدمين لئلا تتعور فينزل منك دم المسيح على الأرض، ولا ينبغي أن تمضمض فمك في المنزل لمدة 9 ساعات حتى صرف المناولة !!!
+ المرأة في حالاتها الخاصة لا تتناول (البعض قال لا يصح لأنه ينبغي أن تتطهر أولاً مثل شريعة طقس العهد القديم – والبعض قال أن هذا فطر).
+ لا يوجد شيء اسمه التأله والاتحاد بالمسيح إلا بالمعنى الرمزي، والبنوة في الله لقب تشريفي، فنحن لا نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي، والروح نفسه يحل علينا كمجرد نعمة لأجل المواهب...
+ المسيح اتى إلينا مثال ينبغي أن نقلد أعماله كما كشفها لنا ونطيع الوصية على قدر طاقة ومقدرة كل واحد فينا...

هذا الكلام شكلة يحمل تقوى وتواضع شديد، ومعظم الناس تقتنع به فكراً وأدباً، مع أنه ضد الإيمان ولا يليق بمسيحي حي في المسيح أن ينطق به أو يُعلِّمه لأنه ليس فكر الرب بل فكر إنساني لا يختلف عن أي فكر ديني آخر في الدنيا كلها حينما يفكر أن يسمو بفكر الإنسان !!!


انظروا الآن لخطورة هذا الكلام الذي قلناه سابقاً: 
بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى في صرف المناولة وسكب دم المسيح !!! هذا قمة السخف، لأن معنى الكلام كأننا في القداس الإلهي كنا في جلسة تحضير أرواح، أحضرنا المسيح لكي نتحد به ثم بعد ذلك ننتظر أن نصرفه (صرف المناولة)، يا للمصيبة وضربة الإيمان وهدم العقيدة كلها، الرب قال من يأكلني *يحيا بي* ونحن ننتظر أن نصرفه، يا إخوتي صرف المناولة بدعة وفكر خزعبلات شعبية حتى لو قالها أعظم الأساقفة أو حتى أعظم أب في الكون، *الرب لا يُصرف، بل يسكن ويُقيم ويدوم فينا*، وكل مرة نأكل من هذا الخبز ونشرب من هذا الدم نمتلئ منه أكثر ونتقوى وننمو إليه !!! ألم يقل بنفسه هذا الكلام الذي نكتب عنه كثيراً ونشرحه لكننا لا نعيشه ونضع سموم فكر عدو الخير كالزوان وسط الحنطة في كلامنا وأفعالنا:


[ أنا فيهم وأنت فيَّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم انك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني ] (يوحنا 17: 23)
[ وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به *وأكون أنا فيهم* ] (يوحنا 17: 26)
يعني الرب يقول انا فيهم ونحن نتكلم عن صرف المناولة، وأن هناك من هو غير مستحق للتناول لأن جسده ليس في استعداد بل يوجد فيه معوِّق يعوقه، يعني المرأة التي تناولت مرة من جسد الرب ودمه سيأتي مرة أخرى يكون هذا المفعول ذهب عنها والمسيح الرب غاب فينبغي أن لا تتناول وتنتظر إلى أن تعبر عنها هذه الحالة، وكأن معموديتها باطلة لم تكن على مستوى ولادتها من الله وصارت ابنه لله بالتبني في الابن الوحيد !!!! 

والنقطة المهمة والأخيرة، في الموضوع اللي مدوخ الناس ومش قادرة تفهمه وهو كلام القديس إيريناوس: [ الله صار إنساناً لكي يصير الإنسان إلهاً ] 
وهذه العبارة دوخت الناس اليوم بين مؤيد ومعارض، ووقف هذا ضد ذاك، وذاك ضد هذا، وانقسم الكثيرين وهرطقوا بعض وفقدوا الحس الروحي واصبحنا في صراع بين من هو القادر أن يغلب الآخر في الكلام والإثبات، واصبحنا في حلقة صراع قوى ومين اللي يغلب في النهاية، وضاع منا الإيمان وأصبحنا معلمين كثيرين وضيعنا أنفسنا والآخرين وفقدنا إيماننا كله واشتهى الأخ أن يحرم أخيه من الكنيسة لأنه يستحق القطع لأنه هرطوقي وضد الحق !!!! 
أرأيتم مصيبتنا أمام الله، وبعد هذا كله يصرخ الناس ويشتكون لماذا لا نشعر بعد بحضور الله، لماذا لا أقدر أن أعرف ماذا يُريد مني، ولماذا لا يستطيع أن يُخاطبني وهو قال خرافي تسمع صوتي !!!

واعلموا يا إخوتي نحن لا نستحضر صوت المسيح، ولا نقول حينما نقرأ كتاب روحي ولا حتى الإنجيل إني سمعت صوته وخلاص كده لأني قريت الكلمة، لأن صوت الرب صوت قوة تسري منه حياة تفيض في الإنسان فتمسه داخلياً وتقدسه وتطرد الظلمة منه وتبدد فعل عمل الخطية فيه، فيتقدس ويمتلئ من الله، فيرتفع للمستوى الإلهي بالنعمة وتنطبع فيه ملامح صورة الرب يسوع كما هو مكتوب:


[ الحق الحق أقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون *يحيون *] (يوحنا 5: 25)
[ ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة *نتغير* إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)
[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة *هو الذي أشرق* في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
فهذا هو معنى التأله الذي يعثر بعضاً منكم، فالرب تنازل إلينا لكي يرفعنا إليه بل ويغيرنا إليه ويضع ملامحه الإلهية الخاصة فينا لذلك يعطينا ذاته في اتحاد سري فائق ننمو فيه، فلم يأتي ليعيش وسطنا إنساناً ثم صعد وابتعد لكي يراقب خطواتنا من بعيد وينظر هل نسير حسب الوصية وكما أراد من المثال الذي أعطاه لنا، بل هو أراد بتجسده أن يُعايشنا يكون معنا وفينا، به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، نسير به ونعمل كل شيء من خلاله، الروح القدس يسكنا (بالسرّ) بشخصه وأقنومه الإلهي ليقدسنا ويطبع فينا ملامح الرب يسوع الخاصة ويجعلنا آنية حاملة الإله، حاملة الثالوث القدوس، أي نتأله، أي نمتلئ من الله... لأن معنى التأله عند آباء الكنيسة هو الامتلاء من الله، مش اننا نتغير ونصير الله لأن ده مستحيل على وجه الإطلاق....

أفهمتم الآن ما معنى هذه اللفظة التي أصبحت محل صراع فكري لا خبرة، أأدركتم فداحة خسارتنا العظمى ومُصيبتنا الكبرى، أننا لم نعد نمتلئ من الله على هذا المستوى بل ولا نسعى إليه بكل طاقتنا، بل بددنا كل طاقتنا على صراع من هو على صواب ومن هو على خطأ، وسأذكركم قريباً أن كثيرين سيدخلون هذا الموضوع ولن يستفيدوا شيئاً قط، بل سيدخلون في نفس ذات الصراع ليقلبوا الموضوع لجدل بلا طائل، لأن هدف الدخول كان غير صحيح، بل للنقد والانتقاد كما هو الحال الذي أصبح عليه معظم الناس اليوم وهو الدخول لفحص كل الكلام للنقد، لأن كل واحد ظن في نفسه – للأسف – أنه معلم وحامي حمى العقيدة والإيمان ومحافظ على التراث الحي المُسلم في الكنيسة من جيل لجيل، لأنه الآن خادم وتعلم الخدمة الحقيقية، مع أن للأسف لم يدخل في شركة مع الله قط وهذا واضح في حياته العملية وهو يعلمها جيداً جداً ولكنه يهرب منها...

عموماً لموضوعنا بقية مهمة للغاية فيها سأكشف عن الإيمان الحي المسيحي الحقيقي، وسبب أني لم استكمل الموضوع الآن، هو إني أترك فرصة لحركة قلب كل واحد نحو الله الذي أتى إلينا لكي يجدد طبعنا الفاني ويعطينا طبعه السماوي ليكون لنا حياة أبدية وليست مجرد حياة هزيلة تخص هذا العالم، ولكي انبه ايضاً على كل واحد يقرأ هذا الموضوع، أن هذا الموضوع لم أضعه للجدل ولا لكي أتناقش مع أحد أو أقنع أحد، لأني لن أُقنع أحد بشيء ولن أدخل في هذا الحوار لأثبت شيء قط، بل ولن أدخل في صراع الكلام الفارغ الذي ضيع كل طاقتنا على مشاكل الأشخاص والتمسك بالألفاظ من عدمها، فأن أراد أحد أن يدخل في هذا الجدل ليترك الموضوع فوراً ولا يدخل الجزء القادم لأنه لا يخصه بل يخص فقط من يُريد أن يدخل في سرّ عمل الله ويحيا الإيمان الحقيقي عملياً في حياته الشخصية، فيكفينا كلام وإهدار لوقتنا وحياتنا في صراعات أوصلتنا كلنا لطريق مسدود وقسمت الكنيسة بين فرق ومجموعات فأهنا الرب وكسرنا الوحدة، بل وصنعت خدام بارعين في الكلام ولكن ما أسوأ أن نكون فلاسفة في الكلمات لا في الأعمال .... انتبهوا الرب قريب، كونوا معافين ​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 فبراير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> فيكفينا كلام وإهدار لوقتنا وحياتنا في صراعات أوصلتنا كلنا لطريق مسدود وقسمت الكنيسة بين فرق ومجموعات فأهنا الرب وكسرنا الوحدة، بل وصنعت خدام بارعين في الكلام ولكن ما أسوأ أن نكون فلاسفة في الكلمات لا في الأعمال .... انتبهوا الرب قريب، كونوا معافين ​



*موضوع هام للغاية أستاذنا الحبيب
يُحاكي أرض الواقع من مشاكل حالية

لهذا يُخبرنا القديس بطرس الرسول

" كَأَوْلاَدِ الطَّاعَةِ، لاَ تُشَاكِلُوا شَهَوَاتِكُمُ  السَّابِقَةَ فِي جَهَالَتِكُمْ، " ............ 

" **بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضًا قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ " .............. 

بطرس الأولي 1 : 14 - 15**

نعم صدقاً أخي الغالي ما أسؤها فلسفة الكلمات
علي حساب الأعمال ... لهذا يهبنا رب المجد قوة
الروح القُدس التي تتقدم و تُعين بقوة القدير علي
قبضة الجدل الشكلي و اللفظي دونما عُمق مُعايشة
حلاوة العيش مع شخص رب المجد و أعمالة الصالحة

خالص الشكر أستاذي للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة هذا العمل الهام و كل عمل صالح
يُمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس ......... آمين*


----------



## aymonded (18 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا الحي يعطينا جميعاً الوعي التام والإدراك، حتى ندخل في هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى
ونخرج خارج دائرة الصراع التي هدمت الإيمان واضعفت النفوس
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا عزيز الله الحلو آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 فبراير 2014)

[ الحق الحق أقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون ] (يوحنا 5: 25)
[  ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة  عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)
[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
فهذا  هو معنى التأله الذي يعثر بعضاً منكم، فالرب تنازل إلينا لكي يرفعنا إليه  بل ويغيرنا إليه ويضع ملامحه الإلهية الخاصة فينا لذلك يعطينا ذاته في  اتحاد سري فائق ننمو فيه، فلم يأتي ليعيش وسطنا إنساناً ثم صعد وابتعد لكي  يراقب خطواتنا من بعيد وينظر هل نسير حسب الوصية وكما أراد من المثال الذي  أعطاه لنا، بل هو أراد بتجسده أن يُعايشنا يكون معنا وفينا، به نحيا ونتحرك  ونوجد، نسير به ونعمل كل شيء من خلاله، الروح القدس يسكنا (بالسرّ) بشخصه  وأقنومه الإلهي ليقدسنا ويطبع فينا ملامح الرب يسوع الخاصة ويجعلنا آنية  حاملة الإله، حاملة الثالوث القدوس، أي نتأله، أي نمتلئ من الله...
كلام الناس (بعض الخدام والشعب) الشائع الذي وراءه ضربة في الإيمان خطيرة:
+  لا ينبغي بعد المناولة أن تسير حافي القدمين لئلا تتعور فينزل منك دم  المسيح على الأرض، ولا ينبغي أن تمضمض فمك في المنزل لمدة 9 ساعات حتى صرف  المناولة !!!
+ المرأة في حالاتها الخاصة لا تتناول (البعض قال لا يصح  لأنه ينبغي أن تتطهر أولاً مثل شريعة طقس العهد القديم – والبعض قال أن هذا  فطر).
+ لا يوجد شيء اسمه التأله والاتحاد بالمسيح إلا بالمعنى الرمزي،  والبنوة في الله لقب تشريفي، فنحن لا نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي، والروح نفسه  يحل علينا كمجرد نعمة لأجل المواهب
+ المسيح اتى إلينا مثال ينبغي أن نقلد أعماله كما كشفها لنا ونطيع الوصية على قدر طاقة ومقدرة كل واحد فينا
فعلا يا استاذي كلامك رائع وتوضيح جميل ومقنع جدا 
يا ريت الناس والخدام يشوفوا الموضوع دة 
وما يتمسكوش بحاجات باطلة وغير مفيدة 
الرب يباركك 
تسلم ايدك 
موضوع مهم
جدااا جدااا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2014)

كلام اغلى من الذهب
الرب اعطاك الحكمة والعلم المفيد
جرعة ايمانية عظيمة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (18 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويشع فيكم نوره وعمل خلاصه حتى تتشربوا من إلوهيته
وترتفعوا للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين لكي نحيا معاً في مدينة النور الذي لا تطفأ
لأن الله القدوس شمسها وهو حياتنا كلنا وفرحنا الدائم آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 فبراير 2014)

الرب يعضد يمينك كى تستمر 
فى ما تعمله لمجد أسمه القدوس 
لاننا قد امتلئت رؤسنا بتعاليم 
خاطئة جدا ونحتاج من يعطينا الوعى .
لا تنسانى فى الاجزاء القادمة .


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 فبراير 2014)

اولا بحييك استاذ ايمن انك اتكلمت فى موضوع اباء الكنيسه لا يجرؤ الحديث عنه 
وهو التأله فنحن ابناء الله فعليا يعنى احنا اعلا من الملائكه 
وبالنسبه للمناوله فى بعض الاباء بيقولوا صرف المناوله معناها بقايا الجسد 
فى الفم ودى ممكن بشوية ميه مش محتاجه تسع ساعات 
لكن المشكله الكبيره فى خدام كبار فى الكنيسه لو قولتلهم الكلام 
يتهمك بالهرطقه وحاسين انهم كبار فمش من حق حد 
اصغر منهم يتكلم فى المواضيع دى علشان كده احنا بنسكت 
لأننا شايفين الواقع (كلامنا غير مقبول )
واباء الكنيسه مش بيحبوا يزعلوا الخدام الكبار 
لأنهم بيتهمونا بالتكبر عليهم وهما اساتذتنا طبعا 
موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن وفى انتظار باقى الموضوع طبعا 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## kid-none (18 فبراير 2014)

*شكرا لك أستاذ أيمن على هذا الموضوع , الذي يمس وجع كنيسة الشرق الاوسط !
ربنا يباركك من كل نعمة وبركة ,وتستمر في كتابة مواضيعك التي لا أملُّ من قراءتها*
:17_1_34[1]:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك على الموضوع المهم---
 الرب يباركك و يبارك خدمتك--
 متابعه .....


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (18 فبراير 2014)

*شكرا اخ ايمن على الموضوع 

اسمحوا لي بتعليقات سريعة




			+ لا ينبغي بعد  المناولة أن تسير حافي القدمين لئلا تتعور فينزل منك دم المسيح على الأرض،  ولا ينبغي أن تمضمض فمك في المنزل لمدة 9 ساعات حتى صرف المناولة !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كدة المسيح بقى شئ وليس شخص ، وبقى ليه تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية ينتهي مفعوله بعد 9 ساعات




			+ المرأة في حالاتها  الخاصة لا تتناول (البعض قال لا يصح لأنه ينبغي أن تتطهر أولاً مثل شريعة  طقس العهد القديم – والبعض قال أن هذا فطر).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كدة المرأة نجسة (من الآخر) ، وموضوع الفطور بالنزف ده لا وجود له في تراث الكنيسة الأولى (وإلا أيام صيام المرأة في الصوم الكبير مثلا وهي عليها الدورة لا تحسب وينبغي أن تصوم بدلا منها... أتكلم بحسب الناموس لا بحسب المسيح) . وكدة المراة التي تناولت من شهر انتهت صلاحية دم المسيح فيها فلا حرج لو جاءت لها الدورة وهي متناولة من شهر ، لأن دم المسيح اختفى بالفعل منها بعد شهر ولا وجود للمسيح فيها وقت الدورة  الجديدة 




			+ لا يوجد شيء اسمه  التأله والاتحاد بالمسيح إلا بالمعنى الرمزي، والبنوة في الله لقب تشريفي،  فنحن لا نرتفع للمستوى الإلهي، والروح نفسه يحل علينا كمجرد نعمة لأجل  المواهب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كدة كل من يؤمن بهذا الكلام هو خارج جسد المسيح ، لأن جسد المسيح كان متألها بالاتحاد بلاهوته . فلماذا يوجعون دماغنا على أنه لا خلاص خارج الكنيسة (جسد المسيح) وهم يبشرون بأننا لا وجود لنا في هذا الجسد




			+ المسيح اتى إلينا مثال ينبغي أن نقلد أعماله كما كشفها لنا ونطيع الوصية على قدر طاقة ومقدرة كل واحد فينا...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كدة أعلنا أن المسيح كائن آخر خارجنا . ونحن نحيا بتقليده وليس به 
يعني زي العهد القديم تمام . الرب هو الآخر الذي يحكم بقوانين وتشريعات من الخارج ، وبكدة ممكن المؤمن بهذا الكلام يمسح كل كلام بولس الذي على مثال 
مع المسيح صلبت، فاحيا لا انا، بل  المسيح يحيا في (غلا 2: 20)
لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في  المسيح يسوع (رو 8: 1)
لان الله هو العامل فيكم ان تريدوا وان  تعملوا من اجل المسرة. (في 2: 13)

سلام المسيح لكم +++++++++

*​


----------



## aymonded (18 فبراير 2014)

أشكركم على تعليقاتكم الواعية التي تنم على الحس الروحي الذي لم يُطفأ
لأن لازال الروح يشهد في كل قلب يطلب الرب ويحبه ويُريد أن يرتفع للمجد الحلو الذي للقديسين
ولنُصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض كي نزداد ولكي يفتح الرب الأذهان ويعطي نعمة لكي نحيا مسيحيين حقيقيين
كونوا معافين في قوة المحبة المتدفقة بروح إلهنا الساكن فينا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (18 فبراير 2014)

موضوع خطير لانه حضرتك هنا اتكلمت فى كل نقاط النقاش والجدال الداير بين الناس والخدام والكهنة فى الكنايس واللى بيكون سبب تشتيت لكتير من الناس  خصوصا اذا كانوا اشخاص معرفتهم بالكتاب المقدس محدودة .. غيرتك على الايمان المقدس والتعاليم الصحيحة واضحة جدا اسلوب حضرتك فى الموضوع ده بالاخص بيدل على اهميته ..
فأن أراد أحد ان يدخل في هذا الجدل ليترك الموضوع فوراً ولا يدخل الجزء القادم لأنه لا يخصه بل يخص فقط من يُريد أن يدخل في سرّ عمل الله ويحيا الإيمان الحقيقي عملياً في حياته الشخصية،

اكيد متابعة ومنتظرة بشغف الجزء الثانى ليس للجدال او حتى النقاش بل للإستفادة والمعرفة فقط  .. اشكرك استاذى الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويجعلك دائما مصدر نور لكل انسان يخيمه الظلام


----------



## aymonded (19 فبراير 2014)

هو طبعاً أنا لا أتكلم عن وضع استفسار لأحد أو توضيح 
لكني ابغضت روح الجدل الذي ضيع على الجيل كله حياة الخبرة
إلهنا الحي يشع في قلبك وفكرك نصرته ويهبك سيل جارف من النعمة لتفرحي بقوة الخلاص
بمعرفة وتذوق المجد المذخر لنا في المسيح يسوع الذي له المجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)

*فعلا يا استاذي كلامك رائع وتوضيح جميل ومقنع جدا 
يا ريت الناس والخدام يشوفوا الموضوع دة 
وما يتمسكوش بحاجات باطلة وغير مفيدة 
الرب يباركك 
تسلم ايدك *


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

آمين أخي الحبيب
ولنُصلي لبعضنا البعض دائماً
​


----------

